# Kind of cheezy, but my sister wants input



## snickerd3 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so not creative with words. Any thoughts?


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 14, 2009)

The options are a bit cheesy. Surely there are some cute phrases which aren't so treacly?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sure the creative minds on EB can come up with something better. It just may not be appropriate for all audiences.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 14, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm sure the creative minds on EB can come up with something better. It just may not be appropriate for all audiences.


very true!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 14, 2009)

d.

KISS principle.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 14, 2009)

I picked c. but d. would do just fine as well.

"tub near you", maybe I missed it, are you having the "at home" delivery? Just curious.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 14, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> The options are a bit cheesy. Surely there are some cute phrases which aren't so treacly?


treacly - I had to google that one. You Brits are killing me here. :Banane35:



TouchDown said:


> I picked c. but d. would do just fine as well.
> "tub near you", maybe I missed it, are you having the "at home" delivery? Just curious.


ditto with c. and d.

TD: In the poll topic it says that the shower favors are a tin of bath flakes.


----------



## csb (Jul 14, 2009)

I think "Welcome Baby Snick-2009" would be good.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 14, 2009)

Live from the maternity ward, it's Saturday night!


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 14, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> You Brits are killing me here.


Brits? I'll have you know that I was born and raised in the great state of Mississippi, suh.



snickerd: I'm thinking.


----------



## MGX (Jul 14, 2009)

I've only ever heard my English and Canadian friends talk about treacle.

Methinks we have an undercover Canadian in our midst!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 14, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Brits? I'll have you know that I was born and raised in the great state of Mississippi, suh.
> 
> 
> snickerd: I'm thinking.



Then why are you using British terms. :dunno:

I jumbled it together with Vishal and his "misspelt" dillemna.

So do Italians spell that:

"first M and I come, then two asses come together, then I come again, and then two more asses come together, then I come again, and a two pees together, and then I come once a-more at the end."


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 14, 2009)

haven't heard that one in YEARS!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 14, 2009)

d. I'm an engineer.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 14, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> d. I'm an engineer.


That's my thoughts too, but unfortuantely the rest of the family doesn't think like that.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 14, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Then why are you using British terms. :dunno:


I've no bloody idea.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 14, 2009)

Bollocks!


----------



## Supe (Jul 14, 2009)

Hungry? Why wait. Baby Snick-ers.


----------



## tymr (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay, I just gotta ask. Did you really mean to say which pharse? If so, that goes great with a and b. If not, it still goes great with a and b.


----------



## cement (Jul 14, 2009)

VTE has ruined all tub references for me.

I like supe's spin on the snickers commercials


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh crap...the baby doesn't happen to be a girl, does it?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 15, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Oh crap...the baby doesn't happen to be a girl, does it?


i dunno


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 15, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> i dunno


Good...so I won't make my tub girl joke.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 15, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Good...so I won't make my tub girl joke.


The implication was enough.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 15, 2009)

Oooh cake!


----------



## MGX (Jul 15, 2009)

I do believe my day has just been made!


----------



## Dleg (Jul 16, 2009)

^^Yuck.

I liked b. Apparently that makes me "different" around here. Sheesh.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 16, 2009)

"The Snick's. Making babies since XXXX". I can't remember if this is your first one or not.....


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> "The Snick's. Making babies since XXXX". I can't remember if this is your first one or not.....


Now That's funny. This will be our first


----------



## frazil (Jul 17, 2009)

hmmm...is XXXX the conception date?


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 17, 2009)

frazil said:


> hmmm...is XXXX the conception date?


Wait, so you know where babies come from? Could you explain to my daughter please next time she asks?

Or, I bet VTE could explain things to her, he seems to have a GRASP on these things.

*SHUDDER*


----------



## Paul S (Jul 17, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Wait, so you know where babies come from? Could you explain to my daughter please next time she asks?


They come from the nursery at the hospital.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 17, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Wait, so you know where babies come from? Could you explain to my daughter please next time she asks?
> 
> Or, I bet VTE could explain things to her, he seems to have a GRASP on these things.
> 
> *SHUDDER*


I though a stork delivered them...like in Dumbo


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 17, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Now That's funny. This will be our first


Thanks. I'll be here all week. Try the veal......


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Wait, so you know where babies come from? Could you explain to my daughter please next time she asks?
> 
> Or, I bet VTE could explain things to her, he seems to have a GRASP on these things.
> 
> *SHUDDER*


King Julien says they hatch from an egg ....

JR


----------

